# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  TUŽNA (više nije tužna, dobila je sina!)

## Livija2

DOBRA   VEČER   SVIMA  JA  SAM  NOVA   ČLANICA  OVOG 
FORUMA.Livija2
  MOJ  MUŽ  I  JA  NEMOŽEMO  IMATI  NAŠE  DJETE  IŠLI  SMO  4 PUTA  NA IVF  ALI  SAMO  PROBLEMI    :Crying or Very sad:    I 4  BEBE  IZGUBLJENE. NEUTJEŠNI  SMO .  JA  SAM  ČAK  DOBILA  I  DEPRESIJU .  A ŠTO  DA  VAM  KAŽEM  KAD  STE  SVE  TO  NA  NEKI  NAČIN  PROŠLE,  JEDINA  NADA  DA  IMAMO  SVOJE  DJETE  JE  IZGUBLJENA.
ALI  POŠTO  JAKO  VOLIMO  DJECU  ODLUČILI  SMO  POSVOJITI  DJETE  U NAŠEM  CENTRU  SMO   SVE  PROŠLI  DOBILI  ODOBRENJE,  POSLALI  ZAMOLBE  U  SVE  CENTRE  U  HR.  
ODKADA  SMO  POSLALI ZAMOLBE  PROŠLO  JE  8 mj   ZOVEM  OD  PREKJUČER  U  CENTRE  DA  PITAM  IMALI  KAKVIH  NOVOSTI  KAŽU  DA JE  JOŠ  RANO.
HTJELA  BIH   SLATI  e-mail ZAMOLBE  ALI  NEMOGU  NAĆI  NJIHOVE  ADRESE.  AKO  TKO  ZNA  BILO  ŠTO NEKA  NAM  JAVI    BIT  ĆE  NAM  DRAGO.  POSVAJANJE  JE  JEDINA  ŠANSA  DA  IMAMO  SVOJE  DJETE !  
 :Taps:    BITI  ĆEMO  ZAHVALNI  NA  BILO  KAKVOJ  INFORMACIJI .

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

samo da te pozdravim i pozelim dobrodoslicu...budite samo hrabri i uporni..neki mali preslatki bebac negdje ceka samo na vas....pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ne mogu ti pisati o svom iskustvu jer smo mi na samom pocetku, jos nismo zapoceli sa obradom...prelistaj malo postove, naici ces na puno dobrih savjeta mama koje su kroz sve to prosle

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla Livija2!   :Love:  
Nemoj klonuti duhom i ne obaziri se ako ti kažu da je "prerano". Samo zovi,ne daj se lako skinuti s telefon i raspituj se gdje god možeš.
Bojim se da je većina centara opremljena samo telefonom, papirom i olovkom, tako da ideju o "emajliranju" možeš zaboraviti. Ako si već na sve centre poslala molbe, to je, što se tiče pismenog komuniciranja, dovoljno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s Čoksom.

 :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

kako lijepo od vas, a njima je prerano!!! 

I mi smo tek u fazi pretraga i nismo još počeli s postupcima pa ne znam kako je teško proći kroz te neuspjehe, mogu samo pretpostaviti.

Nemotej klonuti duhom imate prekrasne namjere i to neka vas drži!!  
Želim vam svu sreću!!  :Taps:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Livija2

HVALA  VAM  SVIMA  NA  VAŠOJ  PODRŠCI  I  NA  DOBRIM  ŽELJAMA!
  TRUDIM  SE  DA  MISLIM  POZITIVNO.  BOJIM  SE  NADATI  JER  SAM  VIŠE  OTUPILA  OD  BOLI  .  OBOŽAVAMO  DJECU  DA  SMO  MOGLI  IMATI  SVOJU  IMALI  BI  IH 4-5 . ALI  ŠTO  SE  MOŽE  IZ  OVE  KOŽE  NEMOŽEMO  SAMO  SE  MOLITI  BOGU  DA  NAM  POŠALJE  MAKAR  JEDNO  MALENO  DJETEŠCE  DA  MU  DAMO  SVU  SVOJU  LJUBAV  I  DA  GA ODGAJAMO  , A ZNAM  DA  ĆE  ONO  NAMA  PRUŽITI  NEIZMJERNU  SREĆU :D    U  ŽIVOTU  I  KAD  OSTARIMO  DA  NEĆEMO  BITI  SAMI . BITI  ĆU  UPORNA  ZVATI  ĆU  IH  AKO  TREBA  SVAKI  DAN 
PUNO  MI  ZNAČI  VAŠA  POTPORA  I  ŠTO  ZNAM  DA  NISAM  SAMA.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:    STE  SVE .

----------


## Zdenka2

I posvojena djeca bit će vaša.   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

livija2,   :Love:   :Love:  , da vam se snov ostvare što prije

----------


## Livija2

HVALA  NA  DOBRIM  ŽELJAMA  AKO  ZNATE  NEŠO  BILO  ŠTO  JAVITE    A  JA  ĆU  VAMA  DANAS  SAM  ZVALA  U  NEKE  CENTRE  PA  KAŽU  DA  NEMAJU  BEBAČA  ZA  NAS .   JE  DA  SAM  POMALO  UMORNA  OD  SVEGA  I  PSIHIČKI  ,  FIZIČKI  A  BOME  I  FINANCISKI  LANI  SAM  BILA  U  ZG  NA  IVF  PA  POVRH  SVEG  JADA  DOBIJEM  1  HIPER  STIMULACIJU  U  ZG   I  ZAVRŠIM  NA  INTEZIVNOJ  A  2  KAD  SAM  DOŠLA  KUĆI  KASNILO  MI  JE 15  DANA  JA MISLILA   TRUDNOĆA  JE  SIGURNO ,  OSJEĆALA  SAM  VRUĆINU  I  POMALO   BOLOVE  SVE  DO14 
DANA  KAD   SAM  DOBILA  JAKE  BOLOVE  OD  KOJIH  MI  JE  TRNULA  DESNA  NOGA   .  MM  DUŠA  OD  ČOVIKA  ME  ODMAH  ODVEO  NA HITNU  A  ONI  ME  UPUTE  U    DUB   NA  GINEK.  TU  SU  MI  REKLI  DA  MI  SE  AKTIVIRAO  DESNI  JAJNIK  DA  JE  PRED  SAMIM  PUKNUĆEM  
A JA  SE  NISAM  MOGLA  NI  ISPRAVI  A  KAMOLI  DA  SAM  RAZUMJELA  ŠTO  MI  JE  REKAO  NIŠTA  NISAM  SMJELA  PRIMI  ZA  BOLOVE   ČAK  SU  MI  GOVORILI  DA  JE  MOŽDA  U  PITANJU  VAN  MATERIČNA  TRUDNOĆA  I  TKO  ME  SMJESTE  MEĐU  5   TRUDNICA.   DA  BI  MI  SUTRADAN  REKLI  NEMA  TRUDNOĆE!!!!!  JA  BI  U  TOM  TRENU  HTJELA  DA  JE  MOJ  MUŽ  TU  ALI  NIJE  MOGAO  BITI  I   TAKO  SAM  JA  TUŽNA  GLEDALA  KAKO  ŽENE  IZ  MOJE  SOBE  RAĐAJU  A  JA  GUBIM.  TO  SAM  HRABRO  PROGUTALA  NISAM  HTJELA  DA  VIDE  MOJU  TUGU  I  BOL  ALI  ME  ZATO  10mj  OKRPILA  DEPRESIJA  I  JOŠ  SMO   SVE  KRILI  OD  NAŠIH  TAKO  DA   SMO  TU  BOL  NOSILI   SAMI.   I   TAKO  ČRTIRI  PUTA  .  SAMO  ME  BOG  SPASIO  I  DAO  MI  SNAGU    SAD   SE  BOLJE  OSJEĆAM  OD  KAD  RADIM   NISAM  SAMA  DOK  MM  DOĐE.   TO  VAM  JE  MOJA  PRIČA  TUŽNA   
ALI  SAD  ME  DRŽI  NADA  DA  ĆU  DOBI  MALOG  BEBAČA  NA  OVAJ  NAČIN  I  VOLJETI  ĆEMO  GA  NAJVIŠE  NA  SVITU   SAMO  DA  NAM    GA  DAJU!!!!!!!!!!  :Saint:  
I  ONDA  NAPOKON :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   ZA    :Love:  .

----------


## ZO

livija sretno   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije doživite najveću sreću   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

mačko, nema koristi od depresije i mi smo mislili da ćemo morati čekati do sudnjeg dana. Ali dao Bog mališana za četiri mjeseca od dana podnošenja zahtjeva. Tako da ti mi imamo malog sina koji nam je super. Samo zovi i budi uporna nema ti druge. Depresiju ostavi za neki drugi put imaš ti što raditi. Puno pozdrava i uspjeha. Uspjet ćeš vidjet ćete.  :Kiss:

----------


## japanka

livija, glavu gore..doći će, vidjet ćeš  :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

HVALA  VAM  OD  SRCA   NA  PODRŠCI  I  VAŠIM  RJEČIMA.
TEUTA  DRAGO  MI  JE  DA  SI  SRETNA  SA  SVOJI  MALIM  SINČIĆEM  
O  KAKO  BI  I  JA   VOLILA  DA  USKORO  BUDEM  MAMA  A  MOJ  M   TATA.  TO  JE  ONO  ŠTO  SANJAM  PO  NOĆI  PA  KAD  SE  MORAM  PROBUDI  NEDA  MI  SE  JER  MI  JE  LJEPŠE  U  SNU.
     O  BOŽE  USLIŠI  MOLITVU  MOJU  PA  DA  I  NAMA  DOĐE  MALI  BEBAČ    NITKO  SRETNIJI  OD  NAS. :D  :D 

TEUTA  BI  LI  MI  MALO  NAPISALA  KAKO  TI  JE  BILO  KAD  SI  VIDJELA  SVOG  SINA.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:      MOŽEŠ  MI  JAVI  NA  PP.

----------


## jaseirma

:Heart:  draga nemoj biti tužna i depresivna,budi sretna jer znam da će sve biti u redu i da jedno dijete želi imati veselu i sretnu mamu.molim Boga da to bude što prije....

----------


## Livija2

CURE  MOJE  DANAS  SAM  VAM  TAKO  UZBUĐENA :D   ZVALA  SAM  NEKE  CENTRE  I  NEKE  SU  TETE  BILE  LJUBAZNE  NEKE  NE ALI  ŠTO  SE  MOŽE.  PAR  NJIH  ME  PITALO  DALI  BI  ŽELJELI  POSVOJITI   ROMSKO  DJETE  ILI  POLU  ROMSKO.   MOLIM  VAS   DA  MI  NAPIŠETE   ŠTO  MISLITE  O  TOME.   JA  I  MM   SE  BOJIMO   DA  KAD  TO   DITE  BUDE  MALO   STARIJE   DA   GA   DRUGA   DICA   NEBI   ZVALA   DA  JE   CIGO   BILO   BI   NAM   ŽAO   DA   BUDE   ISKOMPLEKSIRANO   OD  DRUGIH.   A  NI  NAMA  NIJE  BAŠ   SJELA  TA  VIJEST  MI  BI  RADJE  DA  JE  HR .   ŠTO  VI  MISLITE   O  TOME. :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Zoranova draga

O usvajanju romske dece bilo je vec reci na ovom forumu:
tema: posvajanje romske djece

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga Livija na vama je da to odlucitite!Ja bi osobno usvojila romsko dijete (samim tim sto sama pisem "romsko" dijete meni je zlo!!!!moran reci da mi je tuzno to sto vec u centrima diskriminiraju tu djecu, zasto niko ne postavlja pitanje bili posvojili djecu npr.zidovskog podrijetla). Za mene je DIJETE DIJETE, bilo ono crno, zuto, plavo ili zeleno  :Smile: ! Moran priznati da MM jos to nije provario i nimalo mi se to ne svida, ali ne zelim utjecat na njegovu odluku, premda se toplo nadan da ce prominit stav prema tome!
Ako mi stigmatiziramo tu djecu, sto onda mozemo ocekivati od nase okoline!Koliko ce nasa djeca biti iskompleksirana ovisi samo o nama! 
Sretno Livija, pisi kako napredujete...samo hrabro...pusa

----------


## Zoranova draga

> moran reci da mi je tuzno to sto vec u centrima diskriminiraju tu djecu, zasto niko ne postavlja pitanje bili posvojili djecu npr.zidovskog podrijetla).


To pitanje u centrima ne postavljaju zato sto oni diskriminisu tu decu, vec zato sto, ocigledno, dosta potencijalnih usvojitelja nije spremno da prihvati romsko dete.

----------


## Livija2

SLAŽEM   SE   SA   VAMA  I   MENI   JE  DITE   DITE  ALI  ME  STRAH  DA  TO  DITE   SUTRA  NEBI   IMALO   PROBLEME   ZBOG   TOGA  ŠTO  JE  "ROMSKO  ILI  POLUROMSKO"   A  NEŽELIM  DA  TO  DITE  PATI,
  JER   MI   VRLO  DOBRO   ZNAMO   KAKO  JE  TO  KAD  SE  PATI..  NEBIH  ŽELJELA  DA  SE  MOJE   DJETE  OSJEĆA  KAO  DA  JE  ONO  """  ŠUGAVO  """""ILI  DA  SVA  OSTALA  DICA  BIŽE  OD  NJEGA   SAMO   ZATO   ŠTO  JE  ONO  MALO  TAMNIJE.PREMDA  JA  IMAM  MM  SESTA  NAJMLAĐA  JE  TOTALNO  DRUGAČIJA  OD  NJIH    IZGLEDOM  TAMNIJE  JE  PUTI  ,DOSTA  VISOKA   STRAŠNO  MRŠAVA .   ZATO  SMO  MI   :?  :? I  ZATO  BI  VOLJELI  DA  JE  DITE  NAŠE  NACIJALNOSTI.   JA  KAD   VIDIM  DITE  BILO  ONO  ROMSKO  ILI  NE  JA  GA  NARAVNO  AKO  MI  NJEGOV  RODITELJ  DOPUSTI  UZMEM  NOSIM  I  KAD  ROD,  NEGLEDA  IZLJUBIM  GA  I  ZAGRLIM  TE  POŽELIM  DA  JE  MOJE  ODNOSNO  NAŠE, A  ISTO  TAKO  I  MM  KAD  VIDI  MALO  DITE  KAŽE  DA  NEMA  VEZE  ČIJE  JE  DA  BI  GA  ON  PRIGRLIO  KO  SVOJE.  
TAKO  DA  NIJE  PROBLEM  U  TOME  DALI  BI  POSVOJIO  DITE  "DRUGE  NACIJONALNOSTI   VEĆ  JE  PROBLOM  KAKO  ĆE  GA  OKOLINA  PRIHVATITI  KAO  TAKVOG,  DANAS  JE  SVE  DRUGAČIJE  LJUDI  SU  "ZLOBNI  I  ZLI"  REĆI  ĆE  BILO  ŠTO  SAMO  DA  SE  TI  LOŠE  OSJEĆAŠ  I  ZATO  NEŽELIMO  DA  PATI  NAŠE  DITE.  JA  ZNAM  KAKO  JE  MENI ISPRIČATI  ĆU  VAM  NA  BRZINU  JER  MORAM  U  GRAD  PA  NA POSAO;   JEDNOM  SAM  DOŠLA  NA  BANKU  PODIĆI  MUŽEVU  PLAĆUI  PITAM  JA  gđu  NA  ŠALTERU  DA  KOLIKO  JE  LEGLO  NA  RAČUN  NOVCA  I  ONA  MI  KAŽE.   TE  ME  ZATIM  UPITA  DA  ŠTO  JE  TO  MOM  MUŽU  LEGLO  DA  NIJE  MOŽDA  DJEČIJI  ,JA  ODGOVORIM  DA  NIJE A ONA   MI  POSTAVI  PITANJE  KOLIKO  IMAŠ  DJECE ?  JA  KAŽEM  DA  NEMAM       A  ONA   ĆE  ŽAŠTO  NEMAM  DO  KOGA  JE  KAKO  I  ZAŠTO ?   JA  SAM  SE  SAMO  POTPISALA  I  IZIŠLA  VANI  DA  UHVATIM  ZRAKA  I  UŠLA  U  AUTO  GDJE  ME  ČEKAO  MM  PITA  ME  DA  ŠTO  MI JE  ZAŠTO  SAM  TAKO  BLJEDA  A JA  SAM  POČELA  PLAKATI    I  REKLA  MU  ONA  ME  UOPĆE  NE  POZNA    APOSTAVLJA  MI  PITANJE  DA  KAKO  NEMAM  DITE   DO  KOGA  JE  KAKVI  SU  PROBLEMI?  ON  JE  ODMAH  HTIO  IĆI  DIR  BANKE  ALI  MU  JA  NISAM  DALA  DA  ONA  NEBI    SLUČAJNO  OSTALA  BEZ  POSLA  JER  ZNAM  KAKO  JE  DANAS  TEŠKO  NAĆI  POSAO.  :Crying or Very sad:  ALI  SAM  SAMA  SEBI  REKLA  DA  VIŠE  NEĆU  DOPUSTITI  DA  ME  TAKVE  RIČI  UZNEMIRE  I  DA  ZBOG  TOGA  PLAČEM  JER  SAMO  JA  I  MM  ZNAMO  KAKO  NAM  JE  I  KAKO  SAM  ZADNJA  2  PUTA  JEDVA  IZVUKLA  ŽIVU  GLAVU  NA  IVFU.  KAKO  SMO  MI  PATILI  TO  NEŽELIM  NIKOM  DRUGOM  A  KAMOLI  SVOM  DJETETU.   MALO  JE  DANAS  DOBRIH  LJUDI  .  :Love:  I   SLOGE.A   VIŠE  JE  ONIH  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivanas

Nekako ne kuzim, kako ce dijete patiti ako ga netko posvoji? Pa ono pati u domu, napusteno, bez ikoga da ga uci samopostovanju i borbi za sebe i svoje dostojanstvo. Nisu to nekakva imaginarna djeca, ona su ziva, postoje i rodila su se takva kakva jesu. Samo je stvar jesmo li mi spremni ili ne prihvatiti ih i odgajati ih, a ne hoce li ono patiti zbog stigmatizacije i zadirkivanja. Jer oni to vec trpe, pocevsi od potencijalnih posvojitelja, druge djece u domovima, nekih nesavjesnih socijalnih radnika(cast iznimkama).

----------


## tajchi73

samo da se uključim što se tiče izgleda romske djece. Nije nužno da izgledom odaju svoje porijeklo. Ja npr. znam dvije djevojke, prekrasne visoke plavuše, izrazito bijele puti, a otac im je pravi oriđiđi cigo ( mali, crn ). Iako im znam majku nisam uspjela odgonetnut da li ima  romske krvi i koliko ali s obzirom na izgled oca one stvarno nemaju baš ništa romskog. 
Livija2- sretno  :Love:

----------


## teuta

potpisujem tajchi73, sretno mačko očekujem da si dobro štoviše odlično jedna trudnica takva treba biti mogla bi te iznenaditi prijevremeni porod   :Wink:

----------


## mareena

Livija2, sretno!

----------


## Livija2

HVALA  VAM  NA  SAVJETIMA  I  PODRŠCI.  ZNAM  DA  ĆE  OVO   SVE  IĆI   TEŠKO   ALI  JA  ZNAM  DA    JE   MALENI    ISUS   UZ   NAS   I  DA  ĆE  BITI  ONAKO   KAKO   ON   BUDE   HTIO.JA   SE  BORIM    ALI  SVE  JE  U  NJEGOVIM   RUKAMA.   MISLIM   DA  MORAMO   BITI   STRPLJIVI     , JAKI  ,  MOLITI   SE  ,  I  VJEROVATI  U  VJERI  JE  NAŠ  SPAS.  :Saint:   :Saint:  
_______________________

JER  MALENI  ISUS   JE  UZ  NAS   CU..  :Saint:   :Saint:  I   VOLI   NAS   SVE  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Livija2

EVO   I   MENE   DA   VAM   SE   JAVIM   KAKO   STE   MI    CURE   MOJE.    JA   SAM   VAM   UPORNA  I    ZOVEM    CENTRE   ALI   BEZUSPJEŠNO,  PAR   NJIH   MI   JE   REKLO   DA   POMAKNEMO   DOB   GRANICU   NA   3-4  god   JA   IMAM   29   A  MM   35  I   HTJELI   BI   BAŠ   MALO   DJETE   DA   MALO   UŽIVAMO   U   MJENJANJU   PELENA   I   DIZANJU   PO  NOĆI   KAD   JE   GLADNO  .   JA   NEŽELIM   ODUSTATI   SAMO   ZATO   ŠTO   SU  NEKI   NELJUBAZNI   I   NEMAJU   STRPLJUENJA   ,   ZNAM   DA   NIJE   LAKO     RADITI   S  LJUDIMA    ALI   MOGU  IMATI   MALO   RAZUMJEVANJA.   ČEKATI   ĆEMO   KOLIKO   GOD   TREBA   A   DO   TAD    ĆEMO    SE   ZADOVOLJI   SA   MALOM   DJECOM   OD   NAŠIH   PRIJATELJA. A   NEKI   SU   TAKO   LJUBAZNI   DADNU   TI   NADE  I   OBJASNE   NEKE   STVARI.
____________________

ZDENKA  ,    ZABORAVILA   SI   I   MENE   STAVITI   NA  LISTU   ČEKANJA   ZA  POSVOJENJE.
   PIŠITE   MI   MALO   O   VAŠIM   ISKUSTVIMA   I   VI   KOJI   STE   POSTALI   MAME   I   TATE   ( USPUT   ČESTITAM   SVIMA)   I   VI   KOJI   ĆETE   TO   POSTATI  . 

*I   MI   ŽELIMO   BITI   MAMA   I  TATA    ŠTO   VI   MISLITE ?????????
       SVIMA.*

----------


## leonessa

Livija sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Livija2, na listi si.

----------


## Livija2

HVALA    ČOKS   ,     ZVALA    SAM    NEKE    CENTRE    A    I   DOMOVE    ALI    ZA    SAD    BEZ    USPJEHA    MOLITI     ĆU    SE    BOGU    JOŠ    VIŠE     DA    NAM    POŠALJE      ŠTO    PRIJE     NAŠU    MALU    LJUBAV ,   NAŠEG    ANĐELKA , NAŠ    PONOS    MA    MLENU    A    NAJVEĆU   NAŠU    RADOST.

AKO    TKO    IMA    KAKAV    SAVJET   ILI    INF    KOJA    BI    MI    MOGLA    POMOĆI    MOLIMO     DA    NAM   SE    JAVI    SVAKA     POMOĆ    JE    DOBRO     DOŠLA        TO     NAS     DRŽI     TO    NAM     DAJE     VOLJU    DA     IDEMO    DALJE   DA    ŽIVIMO     PUNIM    PLUĆIMA    DA     BUDEMO    SPREMNI    I    PUNILJUBAVI       I     RADOSTI     ZA     NAŠE    ILI   NAŠU    DJEČICU     KOJU    TAKO     ŽARKO    IŠČEKUJEMO.  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
U    SVOM     DOMU    KOJI    JE    SPREMAN    DA    BUDE    NJEGOV /NJEN
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D       SVIMA    NA    OVOM    FORUMU.

----------


## čokolada

Mali off topic: Livija2, molim te da ne koristiš velika slova za pisanje na forumu (caps lock) - nepregledno je, a i u ovom načinu komunikacije velika slova obično se koriste za naglašavanje nečega, odnosno zamjenjuju vikanje.

----------


## Livija2

Čoks  oprosti    nisam    znala   to   su    mi   jučer    rekle  ,  od   sad    ću    paziti .   
------------------
soryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  .

----------


## teuta

cica mico, baš nešto mislim na tebe ja znam po sebi, nemoj sada zvati za vrijeme blagdana, malo napuni baterije jer ovo zivkanje centara iscrpljuje pusti malo da prođu blagdani jer i ti kao "trudnica" trebaš malo predaha   :Wink: . Kada sve to prođe ponovo navali. 
Puno, puno pusa i da čim čim prije tim tim bolje budeš mama i TM tata.

----------


## Livija2

Dobra   večer    cure   moje   evo    da   vam   se   malo    javim   kako    je    kod   nas  ,još   uvjek   nema   nikakva    pomaka   .
Kad    zovem    centre    dobijem   svakakav   odgovor   da   nikad   nećemo   naći   tako   malo   dite  ,  da   najprije   uzimaju   u    obzir   parove   iz    okolnih    centara   ,   ili   kako    bi   svi    htjeli   malo   dite    ali   da   su   što   joj   je   drago   mame   počele    zadržavati    svoju    dicu  ,  neke    kažu    da   me   netrebaju    pribilježavati    da   nas    imaju u   evidenciji  i   da   ako    što   bude    da    će   se   javiti.   :Sad:   sam    jer   koliko     sam   uporna   imam   osjećaj   da   se   naša   neopisiva    želja    za   ditetom   neće   nika   ostvari  ovo   me   podsića   na  umjetnu   oplodnju ,  koda   se   vrtim    u    krug    ALI    BOGU    HVALA  NA   SVEMU  koliko   je    naša    želja   jaka   toliko    je   teško    postati   mama   i  tata.  :Sad:    sam    ali    neću    više    plakati    to   sam   sama    sebi    rekla   boriti      ću   se    i   dalje.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:    svima
________________________________

ŽELIMO  TE   JAKO  SUNCE   NAŠE    :Saint:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Heart:  NAŠA   TE    ZOVU   DOĐI   :Saint:   :Saint:    NAŠE   MALO.

----------


## Vlvl

Nemoj, nemoj plakati.  :Smile:  Možda neće biti uskoro, ali bit će. 
Dobro teuta kaže, odmori se preko praznika, pusti i ljude u centrima da predahnu, pa onda u novoj godini hrabro dalje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobro kaže Vlvl, daj i sebi odmora i onda ponovo kreni. Svima je nama čekanje bilo teško, ali postoje načini da si to barem malo olakšamo. Mislim da tome treba pristupati sa što manje sentimentalnosti, jednostavno ići za svojim ciljem, napraviti sve što možemo, ali ne stavljati cijeli svoj život na čekanje. Sretno!

----------


## Pepita

*Livija2* od srca   :Love:  i sretno!!!

----------


## Livija2

Na  dobro  vam   došlo   porođenje   Gospodinovo svima   na   ovom   forumu!!!!
Koji   će   i   nama   pomoći   da   nam   dođe   maleni  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Livija2

dobra    večer    svima    evo    samo    da    se   javim    i    poželim     sreću     svima    u    ovoj    novoj     2009 god  i   da   sve    dobijemo   malog     bebača  :Saint:   :Saint:     pusa     :Kiss:    svima    od     :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Dali   mi   netko   može  dati  savjet  kada   da   počnem  zivkati    centre  neznam   dali    su  počeli   raditi  jer   ja   u    ovoj    god    želim   postati   mama  a  mm   tata  naravno    uz     BOŽIJU   POMOĆ 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Livija2

Bog    cure   kako   ste   mi   ja   sam    već   počela    sa    zivkanjem      centara    neki    su   me   se    sjetili   pa     kažu   e   da   pa     sjećam   se   vi   ste    zvali    prošli    mjesec       ,   dok    me     neki    otpile   na   kulturan   način    ili   mi    kažu    da   ja    trebam   još    čekati   da   ima    puno    njih   prije   mene.   ja   im   kažem    da    čekam   skoro   1  god. 
Neznam    dali   mi    tako    puno     fali    dite  ,     zato    što   obožavamo    oboje    djecu   nestrpljiva    sam   jedva    čekam    kad    ću    uzeti     našu    malu    srećicu   i    da    je   dovedemo    kući   da    bude   naša     :Saint:     mislim    da    će   mi    taj    dan    teći   suze      :Crying or Very sad:    ali   ne   od    tuge    nego    od     radosti :D 
 :Shy kiss:     ćemo   ga    dan    i   noć    neću    čak   ni    spavati    već    ću    ga    gledati   kako    spava.

Joj    cure    pa    gdje    ste    daj    javite    se   malo    nedostajete   mi    vi    i   vaši    postovi          već  3    dana     gledam     na    forumu   nema    ništa   nitko    ne    piše      JAVITE    SE !!     :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:    svima.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga Livija, navijamo za vas i drzimo vam fige. Budite strpljivi i doci ce jednog dana vas mali andeo.Iskustva su razlicita, netko ceka 1 mjesec, netko godinu,,,,ako se ne varam kijara je cekala cak 3 godine!!!Razumijem vasu zarku zelju za djetetom,ali jednostavno glavom kroz zid se ne moze, budi jaka i strpljiva i docekat cete vas dan!!!Mi smo poslali zamolbu za obradu prije 2 mjeseca i jos nas nisu pozvali na razgovor,,,jednostavno to je proces koji traje i to tako prihvati, puno je parova na ovm forumu docekalo svoje bebace,doci ce red i na vas.Pusa

----------


## boriva

Bok . Samo da ti kažem da će vaš anđeo doći k vama točno u onom trenutku kada treba doći. Nekome je dragi Bog odredio da čeka malo, a netkoipak mora trpjeti malo duže, ali nagrada je sigurno beskrajna. Što više čekamo to nam je sreća na kraju veća. Ne kažem da oni koji kratko čekaju nisu toliko sretni, ali kad razmislim, sve u životu za šta se moramo jače boriti više cjenimo.MI smo tek u obradi i ja sam vrlo nestrpljiva kada ćemo napokon slati molbe, ali znam da netko gore vidi sve i da nam sprema onakav put kakav je najbolji za nas iako se nama puno puta tako ne čini. Kad se okrenem unatrag vidim koliko je meni naizgled loših stvari završilol i više nego dobro za mene.Zato glavu gore , telefon u ruke, ljubav u srce i strpljivost u glavu i vidjet ćeš da će se sve posložiti upravo onako savršeno kako nisi ni sanjala da će biti.Svakome dođe njegova sreća onda kada je najbolje za njega pa bilo  to i nakon beskrajnog(kako se nama čini) čekanja.

----------


## sima

boriva ovo si tako lipo napisala,slazem se u svemu s tobom,treba samo biti strpljiv u zivotu se sve poslozi na svoje mjesto kad-tad

----------


## Livija2

Hvala   vam   na   potpori    ,    samo    mi    bude    teško    kad   mi   u    nekom     centru    kažu   nema   ništa    ili    da    je    još    rano    a   mi    "   vapimo  "  da    nam    dođe    maleni    anđelić    znam    da   je    sve   u   Božijim    rukama   i    da    bez     Boga   i   njegove    pomoći   nema    ništa.
I  mi    smo   imali   puno   teškog    razdoblja    koje   je    sad  iza   nas   ,   nismo   se  nadali   ni    preseljenju    u    svoju    kuću ,  nisam    se   također   nadala    da   ću   naći   posao   koji   volim ,   radim    sa    cvjećem    i   ostalim    biljkama   kolegice    su   mi    super   što   nisam   očekivala   jer   kad   si   negdje   novi    svi    te    gledaju   drugačije.   A   meni   nije    tako    svima   je   drago    što    ćemo   posvojiti    djete   ,     ovo   proljeće    ćemo    početi    uređivati    sobicu    za    našu   malu    sriću   tako    da   me   to   veseli .
I   nadam    se   da   ovaj    BOŽIĆ   će    nas    biti   3    ako    Bog   da   već   i   ovo  ljeto   da  će  :Saint:    doći   svojoj    kući.
Jedva   čekamo!  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> I   nadam    se   da   ovaj    BOŽIĆ   će    nas    biti   3    ako    Bog   da   već   i   ovo  ljeto   da  će    doći   svojoj    kući.
> Jedva   čekamo!


i ja vam držim fige da vas uskoro bude troje...

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Budite strpljivi vaš anđeo vas negdje čeka!  :Saint:

----------


## Livija2

Hvala  na  podršci   molim    se   da  nas   što  prije  zovnu   da   za   nas   imaju   zdravu   bebu  jedva   čekam   nemogu    vam   to   opisati   to     treba   osjeti  MI   ŽELIMO   BITI   MAMA  I   TATA!   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   od     :Love:

----------


## Livija2

može   li   mi   netko  pomoći   kako   da   stavim   slikicu   ispod   svog   imena   pokušala    sam   ali  mi   ne   ide.

----------


## Zorica

Ovde imas upute za postavljanje avatara http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t...er=asc&start=0

Zelim ti da sto pre postavis avatar svog deteta!

----------


## Livija2

Evo   i   mene   da   vam   se   javim   dokle    smo   mi   došli   sa  posvajanjem  :  danas    sam   nazvala    15  centara    nijedan   odgovor   nije   bio   pozitivan  svi   negativni.
Ujednom    centru   mi   je   rekao   jedan   gosp  da   se   nenadam   tako   brzo   posvojenju     jer   kod   njega   nemaju   prednost   oni   koji    zovu   već    oni   koji   čekaju   kažem   ja    njemu   da   i   mi   čekamo    kao   i   drugi   neki   manje   neki   više   sve    zavisi   koja   je   dob    djeteta   ,   i   kaže  on   meni   da   odustanem   od   malog   djeteta    (a   mi  tražimo   do  2  god  )  .  nisam   htjela   raspravljati .
Totalno   te   ubija   sa   svojim   ričima   ili   nemamo   djece   trebate    čekati   neki   kažu    samo    vi    zovite    nikad    se   nezna.
Mi    dajemo    sve   od   sebe   i   nakraju   velika------------------------
 :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  smo    zbog   toga  jer   nema   nikakve   nade  ali   odlučili   smo    se   boriti  uzdam   se   u   svoje   molitve  ali  kad   čujem   da   je   netko   posvojio   djete   tako    brzo    pa   čak   i   malo   budem   ljubomorna   dali   je   to  normalno.


--------------------------------
Želimo   biti   mama  i   tata!!!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Nemoj se osudivati zbog takvih osjecaja,svi smo mi samo ljudi!

----------


## ententini

> Nemoj se osudivati zbog takvih osjecaja,svi smo mi samo ljudi!


  :Taps:

----------


## Livija2

Curke   hvala   vam   na  podršci  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Livija,   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Livija  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

Livija  :Taps:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

livija   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> ...  i   kaže  on   meni   da   odustanem   od   malog   djeteta


Livija, šanse za brže posvojenje jesu veće ako se povisi dobna granica, ali željena dob djeteta je jedna od jako važnih stvari o kojima par odlučuje. To nije dobar savjet ako su sve vaše želje usmjerene ka malom djetetu.
Ako jednog dana osjetite ne "odustajanje" od manjeg, nego mogućnost prihvaćanja većeg djeteta, iznutra, a ne u strahu da vas ne izaberu - tada je to naravno druga stvar.
Zato, strpljenja i upornosti.   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Bit će, bit će uvijek se to negdje sve posloži  :Kiss:

----------


## Livija2

Mi  želimo   i   malu   romsku   bebu  u  3-4   centra    su   mi   rekli   da  se    ne   brinem   da   ću    uspjeti   imati   malenu   bebu  samo   je   pitanje  vremena   ,  a  i  mi   vjerujemo   u   naše   molitve   one   nam  daju  nadu   i   snagu  ,   nakon   tih   par   razgovora   još  me   više   vuče    želja    za    tim   malim    bebačima    jer    su   preslatki  i   nadam   se   jednog   dana   da   će   jedno   biti    naše.  I   zato   BOGU   HVALA   na   tom     malom   predivnom   stvorenju. 
Danas   me   jedna   babica   nazvala    da   mi   kaže   da   ima   jedna   travarka   koja   bi   mi   mogla   pomoći  ,   rekla   sam   joj   da   joj   hvala   ali   da   ja   čekam   bebu   koja   treba   nas   kao   i   mi   nju   neželim    se   više   maltretirati ,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  želim   biti   ja   vesela  i   nasmijana  sa   onim     djetetom   koje   me   treba  :Saint:

----------


## sima

bravo,samo naprijed  :Smile:   i mi zelimo malu bebu pa se nadam da ce nama a i vam ubrzo doci   :Saint:

----------


## linolina

> e. Depresiju ostavi za neki drugi put imaš ti što raditi. Puno pozdrava i uspjeha. Uspjet ćeš vidjet ćete.


Potpisujem. I pridružujem se željama.
 Bori se protiv depresije, traži pomoć, jer je nitko neće izliječiti (ako je baš bolest u pitanju-kad se raspojasa) osim tebe

----------


## Livija2

> teuta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e. Depresiju ostavi za neki drugi put imaš ti što raditi. Puno pozdrava i uspjeha. Uspjet ćeš vidjet ćete. 
> 
> 
> Potpisujem. I pridružujem se željama.
>  Bori se protiv depresije, traži pomoć, jer je nitko neće izliječiti (ako je baš bolest u pitanju-kad se raspojasa) osim tebe




Što   se    tiče   depresije    to   je   OK   i   sad   sam   dobro   to    je   iza   mene   nego   neželi    to   ponovno   prolazi   kad   ima   jedno   malo     :Saint:    koje   me   treba   ,  nisi   me   bila   shvatila   što   sam   mislila.  

Pogledajte  od   pahuljčice   postove   ja    bih   voljela   da  ostane   s   nama   na   ovom   forumu   takve   kao   ona   nam   trebaju  :Kiss:

----------


## linolina

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  teuta prvotno napisa
> ...


Drago mi je šta si tako mislila,  imam depresivnu osobu u blizini, pa uvijek najozbiljnije shvaćam...
Super šta tako razmišljaš za posvajanje i što si se već zaljubila u to dijete 100 posto, koje dolazi....  :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Joj  cure   i   u   moju   dolinu   je   snijeg   pao  i   još   uvjek   pada   neda    se   smesti   ,   ja  i   dalje   zovem   centre  u   jednom   možda   i   bude    :Saint:  neželim   se  puno   veseliti   rekli   su   mi   da   će  mi   se   javiti  a   ja   ko  na   iglama   čekam   a   i   zovem   ih    svako   drugi    dan   molim   se   BOGU  da   to   maleno   bude   naše   a   imam   čudan  osjećaj  da  je  to   naše   MALO  SUNCE  koje   čekamo   već   8   god ali  opet  kažem   ne   želim   se  puno    veseliti   da   poslje   nebi   plakala.  :Love:  
Nemogu   vam  opisati   svoje  osjećaje   kad   čujem   mob  da   zvoni   srce   mi   tuče :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :D  :D   :Razz:   :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

punoooooooooooo srećeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ti želim

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## katarina1106

Moja prica je skroz drugacija od vase...smatram da je centar ucinio jako veliku pogresku nepostivajuci zakon i bez imalo ljudskosti i osjecaja....Naime za vrijeme rata od mame sestra koja je poslovno nesposobna za rad upoznala je tadasnjeg vojnika koji takodjer boluje od shizofrenije ,odveo ju je pred oltar i dvije poslovno nesposobne osobe oni vjencaju na najnormalniji nacin sa svim urednim papirima...Ona nakon toga zatrudni i rodi djevojcicu ..zive u nikakvim uvjetima......on maltrerira i nju i dijete..nitko nista ne poduzima...odvodio je malu kod svoje mame koja je takodjer zlostavlja...sve dok moja mama nije obavjestila centar da nesto poduzmu...oni tada dijete stavljaju u dom u zagreb...mi svaki dan uzimamo malenu a vodimo je samo vikendima nazad, ona place svaki put i moli nas da je ne ostavljamo tamo..nemamo izbora..moramo postivat centar...uz nas je naucila prve rijeci,u pocetku se bojala svega,bilo jako preplasena od trauma iz djetinjstva...uzivala je s nama,svi smo je jako zavoljeli...imala sam tada 15 god..najvise je voljela biti samnom..bilo mi je jako tesko kad su dolazili ti vikendi....prozivljavala sam veliki stres i gutala knedle u grdlu..njena majka je isto stanovala kod nas neko vrijeme da moze biti s njom... ona je inace jako dobra ali jadna nije sposobna sama brinuti i ne razumije da ne moze...mogla bi kada bi netko bio uz nju stalno...ona kasnije rodi jos jedno djete,deckica kojeg odmah po rodenju smjestaju u dom...mi i dalje nemocni neznamo sta da radimo...provodimo s njima vrijeme koliko god mozemo...roditelji zaposleni..nas troje djece...tesko je bilo...mala nas je obozavala...i svoju mamu ...govorili smo joj da mora u vrtic ..da tako idu i druga djeca...imala je 4 godine ,onda jednoga dana kada smo dosli u posjetu...samo bescutnim glasom kazu djeca su usvojena ,nemate nikakvih prava i to par dana prije samog bozica....njezina majka dozivljava sok...smiruju je injekcijama...moji mole..objasanjavaju..nitko nije nista potpisao...majka je posjecivala svakodnevno dijete....oni nemaju razumijevanja...zamislite taj osjecaj....drago nam je da nisu u domu...mozda su zaista sretni u toj obitelji ali zar samo tako???zar nitko nije mogao to spomenut??da barem netko kaze da su dobro,da ne brinemo....proslo je vec od toga oko 10 god...mi se i dalje nadamo da ce se od nekuda pojaviti...iako smo dobili informacije da nisu u hrvatskoj....ali znamo da nas nije zaboravila i nadamo se da ce nas iznenaditi i zivimo za taj bozic...oni su im promjenili  imena...vidim da se postupak posvajanja jako dugo ceka ali u nasem slucaju to se dogodilo u trenu bez da itko ista zna...bez pristanka....preko debele veze i to stariji ljudi bez obzira na dobnu granicu...i to izvan hrvatske..bio je rat i radilo se svasta...i komu se obratiti...kako znati jel sve u redu...njih nista ne zanima..mi nemamo novaca ...nismo mocni kao oni....ali vjerujemo da ce Bog ispraviti tu nepravdu i da djeca uzivaju i da su sretna..to nam je najvaznije...sretno svima koji ste posvojili djecu ali ponekad se sjetite i provjerite prije posvajanja da li je roditelj stvarno dao svoj pristanak...jer mozda netko nocima ne spava i brine jel to dijete u sigurnim rukama i nada se da ce ga vidjeti....

----------


## čokolada

Katarina, žao mi je zbog svega   :Sad:  . Da li je postojala mogućnost/želja da tvoji roditelji traže posvojenje djevojčice? Ako nije, bojim se da je centar ipak postupio prema propisima.
Predpostavljam da su i tvoja sestra i njen muž zbog oduzete poslovne sposobnosti imali skrbnika, te da su im bila oduzeta roditeljska prava? Slažem se da je način bio ružan, iako niste bili stranka u postupku u CZSS su znali da se brinete o djevojčici i trebali su vas obavijestiti da je dijete u postupku posvojenja.

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s čokoladom i želim dodati da posvojenje nije bilo naglo: djevojčica je posvojena kad je imala 4 godine - znači 4 godine života je provela u neprikladnim uvjetima, što u disfunkcionalnoj obitelji, što u domu. Drugo dijete je iz rodilišta išlo u dom. I sama kažeš da je u tvojoj obitelji bilo troje djece i da tvoji roditelji mogli u potpunosti skrbiti za još dvoje djece. Posjeti vikendom mogu biti znak brige i privrženosti djeci, ali nisu trajno rješenje za njihov život. Pravno je sigurno sve bilo čisto: roditelji nisu dali svoj pristanak, ali im je sasvim sigurno sudski oduzeto pravo roditeljstva. Razlog tome što tvoja obitelj nije bila obaviještena o postupku posvojenja jest taj da se djeca zaštite od reakcija roditelja koji za njih nisu brinuli niti su bili sposobni brinuti i taj što tvoji roditelji nisu tražili skrbništvo nad djecom niti posvojenje. Slažem se da u svemu tome ima tragedije, ali ona je prekinuta za dvoje djece koji bi inače tko zna do kada, možda i do punoljetnosti, živjeli u domu. Centar je postupio u najboljem interesu djece.

----------


## katarina1106

ne radi se o mojoj sestri vec maminoj,znaci mojoj teti,nismo uspjeli nista jer se sve na brzinu dogodilo,ma i nama je drago naravno da djeca nisu u domu i da su nasli obitelj,samo da barem saznamo nekako da li su dobro...danas se svasta desava... vjerujemo da su ok ali ipak...kad bi barem samo culi tu potvrdu od nekoga..da li centar provjerava da li su roditelji rekli djeci da su posvojena? jos par godina pa ce ona postati punoljetna tako da se nadam da ce nas mozda potraziti tek toliko da se javi ako joj posvojitelji dozvole...da li bi vi dozvolili djetetu da pronadje svoju obitelj ako mu je to zelja?

----------


## čokolada

Naš zakon kaže: djetetu se do polaska u školu mora reći da je posvojeno. Kad posvojenik navrši 18 godina slobodan je potražiti svoj spis u CZSS koji je bio nadležan.

----------


## Livija2

cure  ja  sam    vam   tužna   jer je   sud   odlučio    da   bebač    za  kojeg   smo   se   nadali   ide   na   udomljavanje   a   ne   na  posvajanje   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    tako   nam  je   žao  jer    sam   osjećala   da   je  to   čak   sam   gledala  i   robu   koju   bi  mu   kupila.
A   što   se može  tužni   jesmo  ,   žao   nam   je   jer   smo   mislili   da   ćemo   biti   tata  i   mama   nakon  8   god.  Na   sud   smo    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:    zbog   takve   odluke

----------


## sima

ajoj,nemoj tugovat,znam da je tesko ali misli da vas negdje ceka bas vase dijete...  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Livija, nemoj biti ljuta na sud, vjerojatno za to imaju opravdan razlog. Jesi sigurna da je dijete pravno cisto i da je moglo ici na posvajanje?! Ako nije, onda je donesena ispravna odluka koja je u interesu dijeteta.
Osvanuti ce i vas dan, drzi se   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Vjerojatno je posrijedi ovo što kaže Anemone, ali ponekad se događa da se u nekom centru nekome ne da istjerivati stvar do kraja, pa učine ako kako im je trenutno najlakše. U tim slučajevima se može pogurati stvar.

----------


## mala Ina

Livija2   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

bok livija2,sigurna sam da ćete uskoro naći vašeg bebača,i to kada se najmanje nadaš,vjeruj mi ja to znam jer je i za mene bilo tako..budi uporna i nemoj nikako odustati   :Wink:  .malo se opusti i nemoj toliko razmišljati o tome ,iako znam da je teško.....



šaljem ti puno puusaaa  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

E ne znam što da ti kažem, pokušaj se smiriti znam da vam je teško i da ne možemo baš u svakom trenutku naći prave stavove u pravom trenutku ali samo čekaj jel kako se ono kaže nakon kiše dođe sunce. 
Meni je to puno lakše reći nego napraviti.
I sama sam u nekoj glupoj fazi naime mislim da sam od svih umjetnih oplodnji dobila samo teške stadije PMS-a koji se naporni meni i ostalima oko mene. Plačem, šutim, mulim i ostalo. Ali što da se radi.
Svako ima svoja sranja.
Pusa i veliki zagrljaj bit će sve ok.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Taps:

----------


## Livija2

Bog   cure   kako   ste   mi   ,  ja  sam   dobro   malo   sam   bila   tužna   i   razočarana.  Ali   i   dalje   sam   uporna  zovem    kad   god  mogu   centre   ali  još   uvik  ništa   mm  mi   je   velika   podrška   i  moje   cviće  koje   me   razveseljava .  Koliko   vidim   kod   nekih   ima  pomaka   a  kod  nekih  ne    ,HVALA  svima   koji   su  me  tješili   i  davali  mi   savjete.  mislim  na   vas   i   molim   se  kad   god   mogu  da  i  nama   trčkaraju   maleni  po  kući.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   oddddd  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Livija draga budi hrabra, uporno i dalje zovi, mora doći taj dan kada će male nogice trčakarati po vašoj kući., vjeruj samo u to. Od   :Heart:   ti želim da taj dan ubrzo dođe.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga Livija   :Love:  . Samo hrabro, svaniti će i tvoj dan!

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:  Strpljenja, doći će i taj dan, samo budi uporna.

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## babel

~~~~~~~ iza kiše uvik dolazi sunce  :Love:

----------


## ententini

Livija, imaj nade i vjere, doći će i vaših 5 minuta, samo budi uporna.

----------


## Livija2

Cure   Hvala   vam  na   podršci  od   sveg   srca.pozdrav

----------


## Livija2

Bog cure kako ste mi kako vam je bilo na godišnjim odmorima evo da vam se malo javim kod mene je radno čak sam se i privatno počela baviti kićenjem auta ,aranžmani  , vj buketi itd..... sestra mi se udala , otac je u bolnici ali bogu fala bolje  , muž je dobro kao ija samo što se trudimo da dođemo do bebača ali nam ne ide od ruke .  I ZATO JELI  CURE MOJE KREĆEMO U NOVE BORBE I "POBJEDE"
Koga god nazovem kažu javite se za par dana tek smo došli sa godišnjeg pa tako ću i raditi kako je kod vas.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga livija,   
nova sam članica rode i obzirom da sam strukom povezana s problematikom koja vas muči savjetovala bih vam da kontinuirano kontaktirate sve centre kojima ste poslali zahtjeve i nadležni stručni tim.savjetujem upornost i strpljenje i,ako imate želju,udomljenje djeteta!to je u nekoliko mi poznatih slučajeva ubrzalo usvojenje a posvojitelji i dijete su manje čekali,vrlo česti suupravo takvi razvoji situacija. 
neznam koliko imate godina,ali novost je da je dobna granica usvojitelja za usvajanje bebe pomaknuta što ide u prilog mnogima koje čekanje nerijetko obeshrabri,prema tome samo naprijed :D

----------


## maria elena 1984

da se ispravvim,ne još članica rode već registrirana korisnica  :D  
maria elena

----------


## ivanas

Cula sam da to po novim pravilnicima vise nece biti moguce, da udomitelji postanu posvojitelji istom dijettu, je li to tocno?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ivanas, nisam sigurna, ali mislim da i sad nije pravilo da se udomiteljima odobri posvajanje, ukoliko oni to žele. Mišljenja sam da bi trebala postojati neka „međukategorija“ udomitelj/posvojitelj.  Znači da je to pisano pravilo,a  ne slobodna volja Centra da odluči o tome da li će udomiteljima odobriti posvojenje ili ne. Centri otprilike znaju koje bi dijete moglo zadovoljiti pretpostavke za posvojenjem, i bilo bi dobro da se ta djeca smještaju u udomiteljske obitelji koje bi ih naknadno posvojile. Istina je da to za sobom povlači određene rizike, al vjerujem da bi neki parovi bili spremni i na tako nešto, posebice ako se radi o maloj djeci. Ja znam za slučaj gdje je dijete od rane dobi bilo smješteno u udomiteljsku obitelj, i u dobi od 4 godine je posvojeno, ali ne od strane udomitelja premda su oni izrazili želju za tim,ali Centar je odlučio drukčije. Razmišljam na glas, koliko je ta odluka u interesu djeteta?
Ja znam za taj jedan slučaj, možda je izuzetak, možda nije, neznam

----------


## maria elena 1984

udomljenje jest zasebna kategorija,iako ono ima pozitivne i naželost neke negativne strane mislim da vrijedi pokušati.mnogi moji prijatelji su upravo tako i putem volonterskih posjeta ostvarili roditeljstvo odnosno usvojenje.udomiteljstvo je definitivno kvalitetan preduvjet posebice za ljude koji su u procesu čekanja s tim da pri predaji zahtjeva za udomiteljstvo treba povest računa o nekoliko činjenica a jedna od njih je definitivno status djeteta(korelacija s roditeljem,dob,preduvjeti za skorašnji postupak usvajanja itd) ima tu nekih caka ali u svakom slučaju savjetujem udomljenje :D

----------


## maria elena 1984

e to da udomitelji neće moći biti roditelji istome je definitivno dezinformacija jer takav zakon još nije u proceduri i mislim da je to apsurd veliki   :Razz:  ako imate bilo kakvih pitanja o domovima i aktivnostima vanjskih subjekata(volontiranje,udomljavanje itd) rado ću pomoći :D   :Laughing:

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da je često problem na relaciji udomitelj- posvojitelj pto udomitelj treba odrzavati i poticati kontakte s biološkim roditeljima, a ako bioloski roditelj ne da svoj pristanak za posvojenje, tj. ne odrekne se roditeljskih prava, vec mu ih sud oduzm zbog zanemarivanja, ili ne daj boze zlostavljanja on zna gdje je djete posvojeno. Zato centri u nekim slučajevima ne daju posvojiteljima da posvoje to dijete. Svaki slučaj je u biti specifičan. 

Mozes li nm objasniti koje sve aktivnosti se mogu poduzimati s djecom u domovima? 
Volontrstvo?
Kumstvo?

Što je prikladno ako netko živi u gradu gdje nema domova, na neki način sponzorirati dijete, slati mu poklon za rodendan ili bozic, voditi ga na more?

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga ivanas,volontirala sam niz godina u dva dječija doma u zagrebu.jedan je nazorova i moja iskustva s njima su katastrofalna suze mi odmah krenu kad se sjetim koliko sam bila razočarana a nemoćna drugi dom u kojem sam volontirala je dom časnih sestara za koje imam samo riječi divljenja,hvale i fascinacije.ovisi koliko si daleko od većeg grada u kojem ima dom?vjeruj mi,svaki poklon donacija i sponzorstvo malo znači jer će se izgubit u magli gdje i većina donacija.smisla ima jedino ako osobno odeš posjetit dječicu i odneseš im nešto.to je njima veliki događaj i znači im najviše

----------


## maria elena 1984

javit ću vam sutra detaljnije o svemu što vas zanima ako budete na forumu nažalost moram ići  :Crying or Very sad:  pozdrav

----------


## Livija2

drage moje  imam vijesti bili smo u jednom centru na razgovoru za bebača  tako da možda postoji nada i za nas   javim vam kako će se dalje odvijati situacija

----------


## ivanas

Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Livija, sretno!

----------


## Zdenka2

Držimo fige!

----------


## Rebbeca

Želim vam sreću :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

Hvala vam drage moje sad samo molimo boga da sve bude u redu  .

----------


## Shanti

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Mislim na vas!

----------


## Marsupilami

Sretno, neka vas prati Bozji blagoslov  :Heart:

----------


## saraR

Sretno!!!!!!!
Ima li kakvih novosti možda?

----------


## Vlvl

Mislim na vas.

----------


## Livija2

Bog svima VIŠE NISAM TUŽNA NEGO NAJJJJJJJJSSSSSRRREEEEETTTNNNIIJJAAA NA SVITU POSTALI SMO MAMA I TATA MALENOG JOSIPA NAŠE SUNC MOJA JE DEPRESIJA ZAUVJEK NESTALA SAD IMAM MOG JOSIPA duša

----------


## Livija2

:Very Happy: mamina i tatina nemogu vam opisati kako se sve smo riješili oosjećamo naš jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ima 10 mj. presretni smo kad smo ga prvi put vidili ODM mi je raširio rukice da ga uzmem nije mogao dočekati, kad sam ga uzela bio je tako sretan mazao mi je po LICU, ja sam znala da sam osjetila da ĆE biti naš grijeh rođeni kad mu kažem rođeni Dije mamin na glasno se smije ja i moj muž cvjetamo naša je tuga prošla sad smo najsretnijiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Saint:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

:Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   Čestitam!!!!

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga moja sada sam tek pročitala tvoju novost, plačem od sreće zbog vas dvoje.
Uživajte sada sa svojom malom mrvicom i ljubim Vas sve.
Divno, divno, tako sam sretna zbog vas

----------


## Marsupilami

Predivno, cestitke od srca  :Heart: 

Malom Josipu sretno djetinjstvo  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čestitam!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebbeca

Jao suuuper!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Čestitke od srca, uživajte svi zajedno!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:  Čestitke!!!!!

----------


## XENA

Čestitke od srca, uživajte u vašem malom Josipu !

----------


## čokolada

Livija, čestitam od srca i radujem se do neba!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## čokolada

Nadam se da smijem korigirati naslov  :Wink:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Ćestitam, Livija!

----------


## eva71

Cestitam novoj obitelji i zelim sve najbolje! :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

Hvala vam svima tako smo sretni čok drago mi je da si kor naslov jer sad imam sina moj ponos tatina jabuka ,mamina dusa kad su nam u centru rekli da idemo vidijeti djete bojala sam se dakako će maleni reagirati ali kad sam vidila da mi pruža ruke u meni se nešto prelomilo sva je tuga nestala mm je od radosti počeo plakati. socijalna nas je pitala dali trebamo vremena da se odlučimo dali ga želimo mi smo se pogledali i glasno rekli NE a ona se nasmijala i rekla dobro i koji je vaš odgovor mi smo rekli ŽELIMO GA UVUKAO NAM SE POD KOŽU. tu smo kod udomitelja bili 2-3h sa malenim ,potom smo se vratili u centar i razgovarali sa timom i rekli nam što trebamo prikupiti od papira,a mi tužni što se moramo vratiti kući bez naše sreće :Crying or Very sad: 
rekli su što prije prikupite papire i vratite se to će on prije biti vaš.  
Isti dan smo se uputili kući putovali smo 9h došli smo jako kasno kući bio je četv , a ja sam već u petak uspjela sve prikupiti osim jednog papira koji se mora čekati do poned to mi je jako teško palo kad smo odlazili rekli smo mu eto nas brzo ljubavi mamina i tatina, tako da smo se u srijedu navečer vratili u mjesto gdje je maleni i ja sam se javila njima u centar da smo došli u slavoniju a oni da im je jako drago ida se vidimo sutra i dok smo obavili papirologijutek popodne smo uspjeli doći do udomitelja jer im je javljeno da ćemo doći popodne po njeg da smo mu mi sad mama i tata  teško im je bilo ali i drago što će maleni imati mamu i tatu. Sutradan smo krenuli kući sa našim sinom  svi kod kuće su ga željno čekali sad baku i dida obožava a mamu i tatu da i ne govorim  teta mu je pojam . Itu počima naše novo razdoblj , razdoblje sreće i radosti a prestaje tuga zato sam i rekla da više nisam TUŽNA NEGO VESELA IMAM SINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Saint:  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:  :Laughing: 
To je drage moje naša životna priča ......

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Čestitam Livija :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## Dalm@

Mama Livija2, čestitam!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Čestitke sretnim roditeljima, i cijeloj rodbini.

----------


## Gost

Pročitala sam cijelu priču , i baš sam sretna .....čestitke mami i tati od srca !!!

----------


## n.grace

Draga Livija, čestitam ti od srca! :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

čestitam ti od srca.
u svakoj tvojoj rečenici se točno osjeća uzbuđenje.
mama livija ljubni svog sinka.

----------


## Vlvl

Drago mi je, Livija, da ste dočekali dijete u svom domu. Veselim se s vama.

----------


## laumi

Čestitam, Livija! Obožavam ovakve vijesti :Heart:

----------


## *Ana

Znam kako vam je, jer sam več 2 puta išla kroz to :Very Happy: !

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam Livija!!  :Smile: )

----------


## apricot

Livija, sada uživajte u svojoj sreći!  :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Predivno, čestitke od sveg srca !!! :Heart:  :Klap:  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Čestitam od srca na vašem malom sinčiću!

----------


## Jagi

Čestitke od srca!

----------


## Kompas

Iskrene čestitke i puuuuuno sreće!!!

----------


## camel

najiskrenije čestitke na josipu.

----------


## frost

Srecno! Suze mi u ocima, sad sam procitala od pocetka do kraja vasu pricu!

----------


## magda_

draga livija, potpuno si me rasplakala, citajuci tvoje postove ponovo sam prozivjela svoje najsretnije trenutke u zivotu od prije godinu dana, kada smo mi tako dobili sina od 10 mjeseci (bas kao i ti  :Smile: ) znam kako se krasno osjecas sada, uzivaj i samo uzivaj sa svojim malim bebacem. ziv i zdrav vam bio, ljubi ga! koja sreca!!!!!!

----------


## mala Ina

Čestitam ponosnim roditeljima i naravno malom Josipu !

----------


## Livija2

> draga livija, potpuno si me rasplakala, citajuci tvoje postove ponovo sam prozivjela svoje najsretnije trenutke u zivotu od prije godinu dana, kada smo mi tako dobili sina od 10 mjeseci (bas kao i ti ) znam kako se krasno osjecas sada, uzivaj i samo uzivaj sa svojim malim bebacem. ziv i zdrav vam bio, ljubi ga! koja sreca!!!!!!


super još netko ko je prošao što i ja !!!HVALA VAM SVIMA NA OVIM LIPIM ČESTITKAMA PUSA   PIŠEM DOK MI BEBA SPAVA

----------


## mrkvica05

Prekrasna priča i neka ovo ne bude happy end nego jedan sretan i predivan početak vašeg zajedničkog života! Puno puno sreće svima vama i bezbroj pusica Josipu!

----------


## anchi pp

Čestitam Livija! Tako mi je drago da si pronašla svoju srećicu!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čestitke draga Livija od srca, svima, cijeloj obitelji....  :Smile:  Puse malom Josipu, uživajteeeeeeee u Vašoj maloj velikoj sreći  :Kiss: )

----------


## winnerica

> mamina i tatina nemogu vam opisati kako se sve smo riješili oosjećamo naš jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ima 10 mj. presretni smo kad smo ga prvi put vidili ODM mi je raširio rukice da ga uzmem nije mogao dočekati, kad sam ga uzela bio je tako sretan mazao mi je po LICU, ja sam znala da sam osjetila da ĆE biti naš grijeh rođeni kad mu kažem rođeni Dije mamin na glasno se smije ja i moj muž cvjetamo naša je tuga prošla sad smo najsretnijiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vidiš da je odmah znao da je on vaš i vi njegovi!!!!  Čestitam od srca i vama i Josipu!!!!

----------


## Willow

ajme, prekrasno  :Very Happy: 

volite se najviše na svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam najsretnijim roditeljima i malom J. želim prekrasno djetinjstvo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## eris

ma čestitke, pratim temu i sad evo ostah pah. Dabogda svi uspjeli u svom naumu da usreće jedno malo stvorenjce

----------


## sandraks

draga mama livija, od srca vam čestitam! ljubi malog josipa i uživajte od sada u životu u troje! neka bude sretno i veselo! jupi!!!!!

----------


## davorka

Draga, Livija, čestitam od srca! Uživajte sa svojim malim sinom, ljubite ga i budite sretni!

----------


## amaria 23

I ja zelim cestitati,mi smo predali papire,i sad cekamo i cekalo,ali nadam se da ce i nasa prica na kraju zavrsiti kao vasa.Cestitam od srca,i procitala sam od pocetka do kraja sve.Zelim vam sve najbolje.Malo vam zavidim,kako ste prekrasan Uskrs morali imati.Predivno je za blagdane biti u troje.Cestitam od srca

----------


## Livija2

> I ja zelim cestitati,mi smo predali papire,i sad cekamo i cekalo,ali nadam se da ce i nasa prica na kraju zavrsiti kao vasa.Cestitam od srca,i procitala sam od pocetka do kraja sve.Zelim vam sve najbolje.Malo vam zavidim,kako ste prekrasan Uskrs morali imati.Predivno je za blagdane biti u troje.Cestitam od srca


Imali smo najbolji uskrs u životu nemogu opisati kakva sreća sad vlada našim domom samo smo njega čekali i želili on je naš rođeni sin jedini ; pa znate ja sam RODILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA a ne posvojila ja se tako osjećam . Sad znam kako su se druge osjećale kad bi posvojile a ja bi čitala tužna kad će se to i nama desiti i Bogu HVALA poslao nam je našeg sina mamin i tatin ponos život radost veselje ...............zato nebudi tužna već samo budi uporna zovi i samo zovi preporuka moli se sv OBITELJI jer nama je pomogla  ;i još želim svima čestitati Uskrs od nas troje :Saint:  :Love:  pusa svima od nas.

----------


## japanka

čestitam od srca...krasno, krasno

----------


## laky

:Crying or Very sad: samo mogu staviti ali suze radosnice drago mi je zbog vas i zbog malog Josipa :Smile:

----------


## xara

draga Livija, pročitala sam sve tvoje postove na ovoj temi i samo ti od srca mogu čestitati. ja sam tek na početku takvog procesa i nadam se da će se i meni sreća brzo nasmiješiti.

----------


## liam

jeste li probali s osjeckim centrom moja prijateljica radi u klasju tamo stalno dolaze nova dijecica vecinom mlade majke koje nemogu da brinu ...mozda vam se posreci inace to na sto ste se odlucili je prekrasno spasiti cete jedno neduzno bice provela sam godinu dana s bebicama na odijelu u klasju svaki dan i znam koliko pate i kako se postupa s njima bez imalo njeznosti

----------


## snorki

:Heart: prekrasno, cestitam vam

----------


## CUUuu

Livija, tvoja me priča baš dirnula, od srca ti čestitam!

----------


## Livija2

hvala svima od srca pusa

----------


## Glossy

Ćestitam Livija!  :Klap: 
Želim tebi i tvojoj obitelji  puno, puno, puno sretnih i veselih dana! :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Livija, piši nam kako ste kad uhvatiš minutu-dvije vremena...  :Smile:

----------


## Livija2

Mi smo relativno dobro uživamo sa našim sinčićem po noći se još uvik budimo i po danu 2 puta spava , igramo se  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze: samo što se josip toliko vezao za mene da je to nevjerovatno jeli negdje odem a ostavim ga mojoj majci kaže ona da ne plače nego samo šuti i gleda kad ću ja ući prostoriju a kad dođem to mlati rukicama i nogicama da ga uzmem i ljubim kao i prvog dana kad sam ga vidila .
Kod nas u dalmaciji je sunčano pa smo dosta u vrtu vani pod suncobranom i uživamo se igrati i dirati mami cviće bi će cvićar kao i ja , puno mi je susjeda i prijatelja reklo da je nevjerojatno kako sliči na mene kad mi je to i mm rekao onda sam povjerovala nas troje smo tako vezani to je veza za Vjeke Vjekova , ovo vam pišem sad kad moja dva najdraža dečkića spavaju pusa svima od nas   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## n.grace

Prekrasno...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Livija2, prekrasno je sve ovo čitati i uživajte u svom dječaku.  :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

sva sam se naježila...ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Livija2

Hej cure kako ste mi ja vam toliko uživam da vam je to neopisivo svi mi kažu da mi jako sliči a ja sam toliko ponosna ovo sam oduvik želila počelo je moje zlato malo puzati sad zove i mama kad čujem kako me zove mama sva se rastopim vruće je ali mi uživamo jedno u drugom 10 god mi je trebalo da doživim ovu sriću sad vidim zašto san plakala i bila tužna falio mi je moj SIN JEDINI ZLATO MOJE MALO kad god stignem Bogu zafalim što nam ga je podario takva sreća neopisiva sad vlada i Bože podrži da tako i ostane je je sve ono od prije iza nas sad imamo Josipa ja ga od milja zovem mamin mačak pošto voli sve grebati , a naša ljuba još više buja on je mene zavolio na prvi pogled kao i ja njega kad negdje odem plače za mnom i zove mama kad dođem to me mazi i grli kao i prvog dana i više te me svu izljubi i kaže mmaammaa što da vam kažem presretni smo ovo smo čekali . 
I zato vi koji čekate bez obzira koliko vam katkad bilo teško i mučno što još čekate ne predajite se budite ustrajni i molite se Bogu i tad će doći i vaša sreća. :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Livija2

Hej cure kako ste mi ja vam toliko uživam da vam je to neopisivo svi mi kažu da mi jako sliči a ja sam toliko ponosna ovo sam oduvik želila počelo je moje zlato malo puzati sad zove i mama kad čujem kako me zove mama sva se rastopim vruće je ali mi uživamo jedno u drugom 10 god mi je trebalo da doživim ovu sriću sad vidim zašto san plakala i bila tužna falio mi je moj SIN JEDINI ZLATO MOJE MALO kad god stignem Bogu zafalim što nam ga je podario takva sreća neopisiva sad vlada i Bože podrži da tako i ostane je je sve ono od prije iza nas sad imamo Josipa ja ga od milja zovem mamin mačak pošto voli sve grebati , a naša ljuba još više buja on je mene zavolio na prvi pogled kao i ja njega kad negdje odem plače za mnom i zove mama kad dođem to me mazi i grli kao i prvog dana i više te me svu izljubi i kaže mmaammaa što da vam kažem presretni smo ovo smo čekali . 
I zato vi koji čekate bez obzira koliko vam katkad bilo teško i mučno što još čekate ne predajite se budite ustrajni i molite se Bogu i tad će doći i vaša sreća.

----------


## Rebbeca

Od tvojih mi postova dolaze suze na oči... :Heart: 
Uživajte i dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

ej mila moja da te pozdravim i da ti zaželim svako dobro
 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Prekrasno draga moja. Ogromna pusica malom Josipu i tebi.

----------


## amaria 23

Tvoji postovi su stavrno podrska velika svima nama.barem meni...predivno...

----------


## n.grace

Prekrasno. Uživajte!  :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

Drago mi je da i ja mogu nekom pomoći pa na bilo koji način  HVALA vam svima i meni  su vaše riči puno značile kad sam bila bez mog jedinog sina ,VOLIM VAS SVE PUNOOOOOOOO a sad idem jer me moj lipi sinčić zove mama i širi rukice zlato moje malo.

----------


## Livija2

Bog svima kako ste nam nismo se dugo čuli  ej cure imam jedno pitanjce a odgovor mi treba hitno to mi je za jednu blisku osobu ;prije malo više od pola godine su posvojili dečkića beba je bio i  sad majka  od te bebe je rodila još jedno dite  koje je staro oko mj dana ali ovaj moj par je doznao preko prijatelja da će dite na posvajanje međutim majka je već razdvojena od diteta  e sad centar im je rekao ako je dite zdravo male su šanse da ga dobiju a ako ima poteškoća velike šanse i oni kad su to čuli šiznuli su pa na ravnatelja centra i on im se ispričao i rekao da će im se javit ka ima još posvojitelja. gledali smo po zakonu oni imaju prioritet zato što su djeca po krvnom srodstvu preko majke   oni su zabrinuti žele da im djete se odgaja uz to drugo dite  evo pa ako imate kakav komentar ili savjet koji bi im mogao pomoći javite se  a oni ispunjavaju sve uvjete.

----------


## runi

Čestitam na sinčiću, prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

